# Anthony Newman



## millionrainbows

I've admired Anthony Newman since the late 1960s, after hearing his Columbia Masterworks recordings. Here is a very intersting glimpse of a true master.


----------



## Manxfeeder

What a very clear exposition. You can tell he understands his subject so well, he can explain it simply.


----------



## KenOC

Anthony Newman was promoted heavily early on, possibly as part of a plan to capitalize on Glenn Gould's popularity. I had his pedal harpsichord LP and this one as well. He was and SFAIK is very very good! But he seems just a bit older now. Oh well, the rest of us too...


----------



## Guest

Neo-Baroque is one of my favorite forms of music--Newman is the master of it!


----------



## millionrainbows

Here's part 2.






...and one about composing.


----------



## millionrainbows

Newman plays Mozart and Beethoven on the pianoforte.

I dunno, I just like this guy, a whole lot. I wish I had half his ability, and probably a real good work ethic to go with it.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## KenOC

BTW you can get Anthony Newman doing the complete organ works of Bach -- for under ten bucks! Some very good performances here.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Coll...F8&qid=1413586780&sr=1-3&keywords=newman+bach


----------



## Bruce

KenOC said:


> Anthony Newman was promoted heavily early on, possibly as part of a plan to capitalize on Glenn Gould's popularity. I had his pedal harpsichord LP and this one as well. He was and SFAIK is very very good! But he seems just a bit older now. Oh well, the rest of us too...
> 
> View attachment 9754


Still my favorite recording of the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Guest

This looks interesting:










I already have quite a few individual pieces, so I'm not sure I want a lot duplicate recordings. Still, for those who don't, it would be a great deal.


----------

